# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Meanwhile in Florida a 74 year old man surfs!

## JEK

Screen Shot 2021-03-04 at 8.53.15 AM.jpg

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Memo to self: "You're not too old, and it's not too late."

----------


## amyb

> Memo to self: "You're not too old, and it's not too late."



Atta boy!  

We are on the right side of the grass.

----------


## stbartshopper

Kudos to that ‘surfer dude!’

----------

